
3 wheeled, $10K EV, Sondors accpeting reservations - brainless
https://sondorselectriccar.com/
======
brainless
I found this quite interesting, and here are some links if anyone wants to go
through:

\- Quick car facts, scroll down
[https://sondorselectriccar.com/about/](https://sondorselectriccar.com/about/)

\- Invest/reserve with $100
[https://www.startengine.com/sondorscar](https://www.startengine.com/sondorscar)

\- Decent review from Roadshow
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZnifrNXLig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZnifrNXLig)

\- Another review from Engadget [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCHzu-
aD-9I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCHzu-aD-9I)

------
kevinpet
This is the first time I've actually seen equity crowdfunding. I'm used to
companies talking about "investors" when they really mean donors or preorders.

I've been thinking about the three wheel issue lately. In CA, a three wheeled
vehicle is a motorcycle, so it does not need to meet automobile safety
regulations, which means it can be made much lighter and therefore more
efficient.

